# 3. Marchtal Bike Marathon am 28. Mai 2011



## Pablo P. (24. Februar 2011)

Hi!

Auch dieses Jahr findet an und auf der schwäbischen Alb wieder der Marchtal Bike Marathon statt. Die Streckenführung ist weitgehend unverändert zum Vorjahr, d.h. es gibt jede Menge Speed durch wirklich schöne Landschaften (z.B. Wolfstal)












Zur Wahl stehen 3 verschieden lange Strecken:

Kurz - 20 km - 350 hm
Mittel - 54 km - 920 hm
Lang - 79 km - 1340 hm

Termin ist der 28. Mai 2011, was unseres Erachtens prima in die (regionale) Rennsaison passt.


Für weitere Infos, GPS Tracks, Anmeldung etc., am besten einfach die offizielle Webseite aufsuchen:

http://www.marchtal-bike-marathon.de/ 

Wenn Ihr Fragen, Anmerkungen usw. habt - immer her damit!

Björn (der bereits auf der Mitteldistanz angemeldet ist)


----------



## boulder2002 (24. Mai 2011)

So, ich hol mal den mittlerweile 3 Monate alten Thread hoch.

Seh ich das richtig, dass der technische Anspruch für mich passt (d.h. nicht vorhanden ist) ?
Das Wetter scheint mitzuspielen, so dass nichts einer angenehmen Samstagnachmittagsfahrt im Wege steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (25. Mai 2011)

Hi! 

Der technische Anspruch ist tatsächlich so, dass das quasi jeder fahren kann. Da kannst Du bedenkenlos mitmachen! 

Viele Grüße,

Björn


----------



## m7cha (25. Mai 2011)

Schade zu spät gesehen, fahr ein Tag später schon ein CC Rennen


----------



## Pablo P. (25. Mai 2011)

Heute wurde die 600er Grenze bei den Anmeldungen durchbrochen. Kann gut sein, dass der bisherige Rekord (ca. 650) noch geknackt wird.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (26. Mai 2011)

Hmmmmm  Ich glaub ich fahr doch mit, ist das eher ne Radtouristikfahrt, oder ein richtiges Race mit Humbaaa Tätäääräää?


----------



## Pablo P. (26. Mai 2011)

Das ist ohne Einschränkung ein richtiges Rennen, mit teils richtig guten Fahrern. Zuschauerzuspruch wird jetzt wohl nicht wie bei Albstadt sein, aber Rennatmosphäre wird es auf jeden Fall geben.


----------



## rubin-rubiny (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo fahre zum 3 mal mit ich finde das rennen einfach super tolle Fans vor allem am hochberg wenn dir die kraft fehlt und du schieben must ich
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jedenfals
Also bis morgen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß Uwe


----------



## armor (27. Mai 2011)

schaun wer mal wie die beinchen morgen gehen...


----------



## boulder2002 (29. Mai 2011)

Ein nettes Rennen in angenehmer Athmosphäre, das ich wenn möglich nächstes Jahr wieder fahren werde.
Von der Landschaft habe ich leider recht wenig gesehen, da auf der Langstrecke sehr schnell gefahren wurde.
Schade, dass Ziel und Turnhalle (=Pastaessen) nicht näher beisammen waren.
Und mein wirklich einziger Kritikpunkt betrifft die Verpflegungsstationen. Wenn ich bei Tempo >30 km/h einen Wasserbecher abgreifen möchte, weiss ich, dass da nur ein paar Tropfen drinbleiben. Also besser am Ende einer Steigung platzieren.
Ansonsten ein schöner Ort, eine angenehme Strecke, bei der man die Höhenmeter kaum spürt und eine tolle Atmospäre. Das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt.


----------



## Reddi (31. Mai 2011)

Ich bin dieses Jahr erstmals die Langstrecke gefahren... und mit 2:58h erster unter den Junioren geworden 

Und ich muss sagen: Was das rennen bretrifft, dieses Jahr alles richtig gemacht. Strecke gut markiert, viele Streckenposten, gutes Startmanagement. Nur dass es hinter der Ziellinie nur alkoholfreies Hefe aus der Flasche gab (gleich zwei Todsünden auf einmal)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (31. Mai 2011)

Na, da gratulier ich Dir doch zum ersten Juniorenplatz! Und vielen Dank für das tolle Lob, werde ich weitergeben an den Veranstalter, genauso wie boulders Hinweis bezüglich der Verpflegungsstationen. Im Nachhinein betrachtet, ging mir selbst ähnliches (aber unkonkreter) während des Rennens durch den Kopf.

Für weitere Anmerkungen etc. sind wie gerne zu haben.


----------



## rubin-rubiny (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo gemeinde war wieder eine super veranstaltung kann aber die meinung 
von boulders nicht teilen wie ist es wen man einfach mal ein bischen rücksicht nimmt und bremst mir hätte mann beinahe von rad geholt von solch MTB Rambo ist nur meine meinung
gruß Rubin-Rubiny


----------



## Reddi (31. Mai 2011)

Der Rambo hat sich wahrscheinlich eher gewundert, warum du plötzlich stehen bleibst. 
Vielleicht ist die Lösung des Problems, die Verpflegungsstationen seitlich in Einmündungen zu versenken oder so? Die einen können links durchfahren wie sie wollen und ohne gestört zu werden, die anderen können rechts ran fahren und einen heben.


----------



## Pablo P. (31. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass das durch versenkte Verpflegungsstationen viel besser wird. Da hilft m.E. nur Augen auf, aufpassen, und für jene die dort richtig pausieren/stehenbleiben: bitte an den Rand fahren, auch in Eurem eigenen Interesse. 
Sollten die Verpflegungsstellen nächstes Jahr aber tatsächlich an (gemäßigten) Steigungen platziert sein (wofür ich wie gesagt auch bin), dürfte das Problem hier aber ohnehin deutlich kleiner sein.


----------



## MTB-Biker80 (1. Juni 2011)

HI,

ich bin zum ersten mal in Obermarchtal mitgefahren (Mitteldistanz) und ich muss sagen, ich fahre nächstes Jahr wieder!!!
Die Strecke hatte mir sehr gut gefallen auch wenn ich beim letztem Anstieg (Wiese Hochberg) schieben musste und es mich wenig später kurz vor dem Tunnel (Bahngleise) wegen einer ausgetrockneten Pfütze mit Schlammanlagerung, es in einer Kurve voll über den Asphalt gebrettert hatte, da es mir das Vorderrad weggezogen hatte :-(

Zu den Verpflegungsstationen muss ich sagen, waren die letzten beiden etwas ungünstig gewählt.

Ansonsten war ich sehr zufrieden spreche somit ein dickes Lob an die Veranstalter aus!!!!!


----------



## faky88 (1. Juni 2011)

... auch großes Lob von mir. Hat absolut alles gepasst. Die Kritik an den Verpflegungsstationen kann ich nicht teilen. Vielleicht lag es auch daran, dass bei mir an den Verpflegungsstationen nie viel los war. Ich habe höchstens einen Tritt auslassen müssen und die Flaschenübergabe  hat perfekt geklappt.

Persönlich hatte ich ein wenig Pech, ein Platten bei der zweiten Abfahrt nach Mochental hat mir jede Hoffnung auf eine für meine Verhältnisse gute Zeit vermasselt  

Nächstes Jahr hoffentlich wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Biker80 (6. Juni 2011)

weiß jemand ab wann man die Fotos online begutachten kann oder fals sie schon online sind wo ich diese finde?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Reddi (6. Juni 2011)

Nein, der Stand der Webiste ist noch der von letztem Jahr...

Peinlich!!!


----------



## Pablo P. (7. Juni 2011)

Mit offiziellen Bildern kann ich leider nicht dienen. Wann die kommen, ist mir nicht bekannt (so nah dran bin ich nicht, da kein Teil vom Orgateam), werde es aber hier posten, sobald ich was neues auf der Homepage (auch des Fotografen) finde, oder vom Veranstalter höre.

Anbei ein paar Hobbyschüsse (man beachte die Hände vor der Linse ) aus der Kurve bei Mochental. Vielleicht findet sich ja zufällig der/die eine oder andere wieder.  Hochauflösend gibt's die Teile bei mir in meinem Fotoalbum...


----------



## MTB-Biker80 (7. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich hatte mich mit dem Veranstalter in Kontakt gesetzt und der meinte, ich zitiere Wortwörtlich :

 diese Jahr hat leider kein Fotodienst Interesse gehabt, Fotos zu machen und ins Internet zu stellen. Offenbar war die Nachfrage in der Vergangenheit zu gering.
[FONT="]Wir sammeln noch Bilder von unseren Leuten und stellen Sie ins Internet

Schade eigentlich!!!
[/FONT]


----------



## Reddi (7. Juni 2011)

Na wunderprächtig. 
Hey, auf dem ersten Bild ganz links ist n Kollege von mir^^


----------



## faky88 (19. Dezember 2011)

... Termin für 2012 ist am 12. Mai 

http://marchtal-bike-marathon.de/


----------



## Reddi (19. Dezember 2011)

endlich.


----------



## Haferstroh (29. Dezember 2011)

An den MBM habe ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. Nachdem die WOMC Offenburg ja nun blöderweise nicht mehr im Mai (bester "Marathonmonat") ist, wäre das eine extremst interessante Möglichkeit.


----------



## boulder2002 (2. Januar 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Nachdem die WOMC Offenburg ja nun blöderweise nicht mehr im Mai (bester "Marathonmonat") ist, wäre das eine extremst interessante Möglichkeit.



Dafür ist ja Singen wieder im Mai.
Wobei mir der Marchtal-Marathon deutlich sympathischer ist.
Vielleicht lasse ich mich auch erst in Singen von der Langstrecke frusten und fahre eine Woche später in Obermarchtal (dort ist die Langstrecke wesentlich entspannter zu fahren).


----------



## Cyclingtobi (20. März 2012)

ich werde am Start sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m7cha (1. Mai 2012)

Jemand aus dem Raum KN/TUT dabei der noch einen Platz frei hat?


----------



## Pablo P. (8. Mai 2012)

...nur noch wenige Tage bis zum 12. Mai. Spontananmeldungen sind noch möglich!


----------



## Cyclingtobi (11. Mai 2012)

kommt jemand von dort und könnte mich mal kurz über die wetterlage (für mich) da unten beschreiben danke


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (11. Mai 2012)

Drecksaff schrieb:


> kommt jemand von dort und könnte mich mal kurz über die wetterlage (für mich) da unten beschreiben danke



Aktuell so 28 Grad, bis jetzt kein Regen. Sieht aber ziemlich schwül aus.


----------



## Reddi (11. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich hätte es heute nachmittag Gewitter und so zeugs geben sollen, hab ich nichts von gemerkt. 
Allerdings sieht der Wetterbericht für morgen Mittag und frühen Nachmittag einigermaßen besch...eiden aus. Bei den jetzigen Temperaturen wäre Regen eher ne willkommene Erfrischung, aber bei 11 grad wirds halt a bissle o'gmiatlich


----------



## panzer-oddo (13. Mai 2012)

Kalt und nass wars! Dazu noch ein vom Regen aufgeweichter "leicht saugender" Untergrund plus gratis Schlammpackung. Irgendwie ging alles bissle schwer

Weiss jemand ob da Bilder gemacht wurden? Von vorne sahen vermutlich alles ziemlich gleich aus...

Gruß ali


----------



## Reddi (13. Mai 2012)

So in etwa 
Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.

Professionelle Fotografen habe ich keine gesehen...


----------



## Pablo P. (14. Mai 2012)

Ein paar Bilder gibt es hier: http://www.swp.de/ulm/bilder/cme1176940,808588


----------



## Cyclingtobi (15. Mai 2012)

Gibt es irgendwo noch mehr Bilder zu finden?^^
hat jemnd zufälligerweiße eines von der Siegerehrung?

kurzstrecke herren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzer-oddo (16. Mai 2012)

Drecksaff schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo noch mehr Bilder zu finden?^^
> hat jemnd zufälligerweiße eines von der Siegerehrung?
> 
> kurzstrecke herren!



Auf der Facebook seite vom Bike-Projekt der Gabi Stanger gibts ca. 300 Bilder.

Von der Siegerehrung hab ich nur eins...-der `Tisch`war irgendwie ziemlich erfolgreich...






Gruß ali


----------

